# WHO Racing - HO club racing in the UK



## woodcote

I've lurked here for a couple of years, learned a lot and been inspired by what can be done with HO slot cars.

But this is what I've been up to:






Our club is one of only a few HO clubs in the UK, but we have made quite a splash - last year we averaged 19 racers per month. This year that average has risen to 30 racers.

We currently run two classes:

A stock open-wheel F1 class where rules around tires means Tyco 440x2s, Mega-Gs and Super-Gs run close (the score is currently seven Tyco wins to one Mega-G).

A Modified class which runs any toy chassis with ceramic motor mags, 6 Ohm arms, but free traction mags, gears and bodies. It's an interesting one!

If any of you are every on the south coast of the UK, come and race with us 

I'll keep posting our vids here, so you can see what we're up to :thumbsup:


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

Nice layout and it looks fast!!!!!!

Love the way you used the Dunlop overpass for your sensors. Very brilliant and awsome idea. Looks right at home and everyone seems to be loving it!!!

You need to get chopchange and 706hemi there to run. They are both in your hood. :wave:

Keep posting away!!


----------



## woodcote

A couple of us drove 3 hours to another club for the national UK round on Sunday.






chopchange was there too.


----------



## woodcote

Our local club race last night...






Our 'mod' class is the quickest we run. They are toy chassis with stock motor parts but free traction mags and gearing. 

There were some interesting things done with the new Mega-G Audi and a incredibly quick lexan Life Like


----------



## woodcote

Our latest stock open-wheel night:






Another Mega-G win.


----------



## woodcote

Five of the top guys from the club attended the HO Grand Prix at the UK Slot Car Festival yesterday - with two of us making the 'A' final


----------



## smokinHOs

*Racing in the UK*

Thanks for sharing the videos... Neat tracks.. long and challenging. Great turn out...

I must admit though, I am pretty surprised that the Tycos are cleaning house. I know you said it was close, but you give me my pick and SQ+ or mega-G all day versus a Tyco chassis. Maybe your rule set makes them even up. Tycos are quick, but never could get one to handle like my Tomys..

Keep it up!

-marc and marcus


----------



## Rolls

Another awesome video! The demo track was a bit of genius... really seemed to draw the young kids. Thanks for posting. As always, very enjoyable!


----------



## woodcote

Glad you liked the video. It was a brilliant event - a showcase for HO within a mostly 1/32 slot car festival.

The Tycos are the 'traditional' open-wheel chassis here in the UK. Some clubs run only Tycos and older racers want to keep running them.

So at our local club, the Tycos, Turbos and M-cars get to run on silicones. Super-Gs, Mega-Gs and MicroScalextric must run on stock rubber (but can be ground down).

A well-prepared, well-driven Mega-G or Super-G _should_ win our open-wheel races, but the Tyco is still in the hunt.

At the national EAHORC races, the Mega-G has a minimum tyre height of .453" (11.5mm) which - on a shorter twisty track - keeps the Tyco in contention.

With spares for the Tyco becoming scarce over here, newer racers - like myself - are using the Mega-G straight off. 

Slowly the Tyco will disappear. At Sunday's race, there was only one Tyco out of 22 racers on the grid.


----------



## woodcote

Our latest Worthing HO Racing club night:






People run a wide range of chassis and bodies in the modified class. The top ten were:

1. Marchon MR-1 (lexan)
2. Life Like T (lexan)
3. Mega-G 1.7 (Audi R10 hard-body)
4. Super-G+ (lexan)
5. Life Like T (lexan)
6. Mega-G 1.5 (lexan)
7. Super-G+ (lexan)
8. SRT (lexan)
9. Mega-G 1.5 (hard-body)
10. SRT (lexan)


----------



## woodcote

*Our latest club night*


----------



## woodcote

*AFX 6 Hour race*

Our club entered two teams in the AFX 6 hour race last weekend:






We ran straight-out-of-the-box Mega-G 1.5 chassis supplied by AFX - which were handed out to teams 30 minutes before racing began.

Bodies were prepared by teams beforehand.


----------



## woodcote

*It's a busy summer of racing*






This is our first venture in the creation of a Nascar class at our club running on a variety of different ovals. This first non-championship round ran on an Indianapolis-style circuit with slightly more than 10 degree banking on turns 3 and 4.

It was fun


----------



## woodcote

Here's the latest club night:






The winner (John) captured the first championship of the season with one round to go. Everything else goes down to the wire in October and September.


----------



## woodcote

Here's the video from our F1 finale. Seven drivers went into the race with a chance of lifting the championship trophy. Four reached the 'A' final...






Next month, our modified class.


----------



## slotcar58

*Still pictures of your races and reports*

I would love to publish an article about your club and/or race reports, if you can provide me with some still photo photos, info about your club, and/or race reports.

Leo Belleville
HO Racers Coast to Coast
[email protected]


----------



## woodcote

Thanks Leo - PM sent


----------



## woodcote

Here's the video from the penultimate club rate of the year...






Next month we run our second Nascar oval race


----------



## woodcote

*The end of our second year*

Here's the video from our final event of the season - a Nascar oval race - plus our trophy presentation


----------



## woodcote

*The 2012 season begins!*

We started with our Modified class which was faster than ever


----------



## woodcote

Better late than never - the video from the February Nascar round:






Next Wednesday it's Formula One. Follow the race on twitter.


----------



## woodcote

And here's the first F1 race of the year:


----------



## neorules

Glad to see other tracks have a "bunghole " turn. No fair, Clive was using 2 hands. Good video.


----------



## woodcote

Thanks neo 

And I'd not spotted Clive's interesting controller technique. I'll have to take a closer look...


----------



## woodcote

*The latest from Worthing*

Here's Wednesday's WHO Mod race


----------



## woodcote

And here's Wednesday's boxstock Nascar round:


----------



## woodcote

*Follow our club nights live*

Racers all over the world can follow our local club night live this Wednesday on the Race LIVE! feature one of our club members is developing for our new-look website www.whoracing.org.uk

The scoreboard, leaderboard and twitter feed update directly from our race management software after each heat or final. Pictures update when we take them and upload them.

Race LIVE! is here: http://www.whoracing.org.uk/racelive

And there is a smartphone version of the scoreboard and leaderboard:

http://www.whoracing.org.uk/pg/scoreboard.html

http://www.whoracing.org.uk/pg/leaderboard.html

If you tune in on Wednesday, give us some feedback


----------



## woodcote

If you tuned in, I hope you enjoyed it. Here's the video:


----------



## Tom Hiester

The cracing over there looks great. Do you use an silicone tires on any of the classes


----------



## woodcote

Here's the video from our latest Modified race:






And Tom, yes - most of our cars run on silicone rear tires.

The rules are here: http://www.whoracing.org.uk/rules.html


----------



## woodcote

Here's our latest high-octane Nascar race


----------



## woodcote

And a second race in August, a Micro Scalextric IROC-style race:


----------



## woodcote

And here's the Formula One race from last night...


----------

